# Google- Psyllium eases the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome - The Australian



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Psyllium eases the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome**The Australian*PEOPLE with *irritable bowel syndrome*, with research showing the soluble fibre psyllium is an effective treatment. The study, online in the British Medical *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

